

Google Adds Humans to Review Apps, Launches Age Ratings - softdev12
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/03/17/google-adds-humans-to-review-apps-launches-age-ratings/

======
softdev12
This really surprised me. As a developer, I loved being able to iterate new
app versions in under a few hours - live to Google Play. In fact, it was a
major factor in prioritizing Android over iOS. The Apple review process, in my
opinion, is overly draconian.

I had expected Apple to become more like Google in their review process - more
friendly to developers. But it seems the reverse has happened - and Google is
becoming more like Apple.

This suggests two things: 1) there are just too many apps now and discovery is
too hard (So Google is trying to put the brakes on the app flood through a
review process); 2) there are too many bad actors - so all good actors are
being screened extra carefully.

